# Learning method



## GSquadron (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi all!
Lately i was learning through a book and had to learn all day for like 2 months without stopping.
I learned like every 5 days and a free day to resurrect the dead neurons from the graveyard 
I opened this thread to ask what is your preferred method of learning!
Mine is books only because they are very detailed.
Videos are good too, quick and easier, but are not that professional as the book.
Choose your preferred one! 

Also, giving ideas and other new ways of learning is really appreciated


----------



## Frick (Aug 9, 2012)

All of them combined cleverly.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 9, 2012)

Frick said:


> All of them combined cleverly.



Agreed.  Given the only choice, teacher and hands-on.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok, i understand. Though i would add practice vs theory as a debating add-on


----------



## mauriek (Aug 9, 2012)

my method also books, although i learn and remember much more by (re)writing what i read, videos are also acceptable if only they meet certain qualification in their quality, narrative, and add a little dosage of fun with it.

teachers? i found it hard to learn much from teachers because there are so limited number of teacher with the excellent way to deliver the content, occasionally i meet one or two of the excellent teacher but unfortunately not as much as i like to be.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 9, 2012)

Books are preferred, whether hard copy or digital. As, this is the main method I grew up with.

Just my opinion/observation, but, most teachers, instructors, or professors are ok to give assignments/goals and overview, but most bore me and cannot give time/attention to areas that need to be re-enforced.

Most videos, I have seen (corporate, private, and retail) are boring/lacking in content; and do not allow discussion.

Now, I would be willing to try some truly knowledgeable A.I. one on one. That would be interesting.


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 10, 2012)

Tutorials (text-based) and reading the fucking manual.

Videos are by far the worst.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, all got their own ideas.
But i think that first you need to learn the theory through a book.
Next, practice yourself, watch videos and than being very good at, the teacher can ask you.
Teachers are mostly boring, not only because of fear or money, but they lack teaching skills.
Teaching skills are very rare, but who have them is sure to become a legend for his students.
So read the book, 2 times is greatly recommended if we are talking about programming.
Revisiting areas where you feel lacky, than start practicing yourself.
I know a lot of great guys who are now pros in programming only by learning through books.
So after all, books are the real treasure.
What is most interesting, i started reading a book on php through a phone when i was alone in the school bus. 
I understood everything and time passed really quick. I started feeling very happy. 
That was the first book i have really read. 
Since than i started reading a 900 pages book and started another one immediately. 
So for me books are the real treasure. 
Though it depends who made the book and how professionally the book was made. 
I read at max 20 pages/day as i read very slow, but lately i have started understanding that i can even read 
30 because reading all day makes you read more.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 10, 2012)

All of the sources are a good way of learning, but it depends entirely on what you are trying to learn.

There are many times when books do not suffice and being able to talk to someone who has experience in the matter is invaluable (such as learning to drive a car).
In certain situations, watching someone do something is the best method, whether you are there or watching a video (such as replacing the fender on the car you smashed up practicing driving).

You also must remember that "knowing how to do something" does not equate to "being good at it".
That is where hands-on experience and practice are what you need to advance your skill.

Being a good teacher is an ability you have, or you don't. You can't teach someone to be a good teacher.
I taught my first wife doctoral level statistics and she got a higher grade in the class than her college professor (who was her mentor) did when he took the class.
I've never had a class in statistics ... but I can teach.


----------



## razaron (Aug 10, 2012)

None of the above. I prefer trial and error.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 10, 2012)

I never read a single line on statistics but i made 2 formulas
Statistics is more born, like other skills.
Though programming, you know it cannot be born!


----------



## Kreij (Aug 10, 2012)

razaron said:


> None of the above. I prefer trial and error.



LOL ... trial and error is a good way to learn (except in things like skydiving), but somewhere along the line you have to learn enough to try.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 10, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> Tutorials (text-based) and reading the fucking manual.
> 
> Videos are by far the worst.



LOL You ever tried to learn how to play guitar reading a book? I mean like finger positions and movements (not music theory). Trust me, a video is A LOT better than a book in that regard. 

It all just depends on what it is you are learning, as stated previously.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2012)

razaron said:


> None of the above. I prefer trial and error.


Same.  I know what I want often before I type the first line of code.  I use debugging to make sure what the program produces is in line with my expectations.  Tweak until they match.  When in doubt, Google it.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 10, 2012)

I prefer learning from a good teacher.  3 things stand out in my mind

1) High school: I was good in math (did well in Algebra 1H and Geom H) but had a hard time in Algebra 2H because my teacher was terrible, Mrs Castro...(man, i didn't like her, thinking about her now is making me mad)  Anyway, next year I took Trig H, and I aced it, mainly because my teacher was great.  

2) Guitar: I started playing guitar years ago, with books and tabs, and the learning was steep.  Until I started playing with my friend who was far more advanced than I was.  During the time of playing together, I learned much more quickly, seeing him and how he played showed me how to do it.

3) PCs: Took A+ cert and learned little, very basics.  But when I started learning how to put a pc together was when my friend (different friend, though very knowledgable) showed me how to do it.  (ofc add the great peeps here at tpu too)

In conclusion, I prefer to learn from someone who knows how to do something well, whatever it is.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 11, 2012)

Trial and error is always the best, but you need to get an idea of what you need to do in order to use trial and error. I would start out with tutorials, and maybe a textbook for reference. 

All the methods you listed are great ways to learn. Each person learns differently than the other. The individual that is trying to learn needs to figure out which learning method is best suited for them, and they can figure that out with *trial and error* with the methods you listed.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 11, 2012)

I disagree that trial and error is always the best.
While it will teach you what not to do, it can come at a great expense that could possibly have been avoided by having someone knowledgable there to guide you.

Again, it completely depends on what you are trying to learn.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 11, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I disagree that trial and error is always the best.
> While it will teach you what not to do, it can come at a great expense that could possibly have been avoided by having someone knowledgable there to guide you.
> 
> Again, it completely depends on what you are trying to learn.



I think me and you are on the same page buddy. I agree you need to have an idea of what you are going to learn, but once you do then practice makes perfect.  If you know nothing of what you are trying to do then trial and error will not help until you do.  I like every ones answer so far. They are all great ways to learn.  Great topic OP!


----------



## Kreij (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, I think that most people know that common sense will usually dictate the best learning method.

Coding : Trial and error is fine.
Bomb Disposal : Not so much.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 11, 2012)

After reading the 'depends on what you want to learn' part, which is the best method for learning nothing?


----------



## Kreij (Aug 11, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> After reading the 'depends on what you want to learn' part, which is the best method for learning nothing?



Watching television.


----------



## Drone (Aug 11, 2012)

Learning what exactly? 

Who on earth needs videos if they want to learn programming languages. 
They only need some brains and interwebz. If there's no interwebz connection then teacher/books should do.

With music it's different. Books ain't gonna help.

And finally it's all about talent. If one has no talent then nothing's gonna help, that's for sure.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 11, 2012)

Drone said:


> And finally it's all about talent.



Inate ability (talent) is not the end all in what makes someone good at something.
You must also consider attitude and work ethic in the mix.

I would much rather work with someone who busted their butt and got average grades in school, but has the unending desire to learn, than someone who waltzed through the classes getting straight A's and thinks they are God's gift to mankind.

This thread turned out to be alot more interesting than I thought it would.
A lot of good insight and discussion from you good folks.


----------



## Drone (Aug 11, 2012)

Kreij said:
			
		

> than someone who waltzed through the classes getting straight A's and thinks they are God's gift to mankind.



Not really, actually there are talents who weren't smart in the beginning. Some didn't even finish school. AFAIK Albert Einstein wasn't that bright when he was very young.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 11, 2012)

I think we are both in agreement on our thoughts here, Drone, unless I am not understanding what you are saying.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 11, 2012)

@drone
Einstein could have not really been a scientist.
I am 100% sure about it, but i am not going to make you into believe that. 
One big genius would say:
"If speed was the limit, why not mass?"
And that is what einstein had to say. 
I am just helping you, so you can help humanity.
When i was 18 years old i found out that something was faster than light and i even posted it in this forum!
Though i am not going to find it!!! I just remember 3 comments in total.
I understand that people with A+ in US and 10 in EU, are just some kind of people who pay for courses,
who study everyday, but really can you image 3 girls in your class, which stay all 3 together everytime, 
where all get A+ in all subjects, even in physics and gym?
That is fu**in ridiculous. And that is the real truth, all these 3 girls are ridiculous.
BUT there is someone in darkness, who has always shed light to imagination, who is always getting F+ or 5, 
who is creating Facebook and gets 5 or F+ in computer science (mark zuckenberg from what i know), 
who creates formulas in math and has to pay teachers like 500$ to get a F+/5 and has to pay the physics teacher 
to get 5/F+ and has to create a kind of camera with two lens to get a 5 in photography, who has to find 
gold to get a 5 in chemistry, who has to use OOP for even making a web database to get a 5, 
or create terrains in C++ and get a 5, or has to learn sheakspeare by heart to get a 5 and there 
is a BIG LIST OF THINGS, that i cannot even tell you, that these things happen. 

This list is not for haterZ, but for those who believe in what they have, no matter what sh$$ is thrown into their life. 
So actually, belief is the best lesson you will ever get, that only life will teach. I thought that Einstein was that genius 
that i could never even dream of and in 2 years i found myself 'ruining' everything he had made. 
I know that it sounds pretending, but is like magicians who look like fools when you know the trick.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 12, 2012)

One weird thing i have noticed in a lot of books is that they mention IE and Firefox, not google chrome which is the best for me. Why dont the authors mention its name?


----------



## LGV (Aug 12, 2012)

Teachers. no doubt.
try learn tantra from book or video.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 12, 2012)

Hot teachers!


----------



## Kreij (Aug 12, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> One weird thing i have noticed in a lot of books is that they mention IE and Firefox, not google chrome which is the best for me. Why dont the authors mention its name?



Perhaps when the book was written Google Chrome did not exist yet, or was not very popular.
You can look here at monthly browser statistics.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 12, 2012)

Actually it is published on 1st May 2012
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1118026683/?tag=tec06d-20
And it is not the only book, but there are no books i have read that mentioned google chrome.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 12, 2012)

I clicked on the "look inside" portion on the Amazon site and Chrome is listed several times. (shrug)


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2012)

It looks like they use Firebug as well, so yeah Firefox there.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 12, 2012)

Wait, i was wrong, but not at all. It really mentions inside the book chrome, 
but it didn't mention it in the part "WHAT JQUERY IS GOOD AT" with this stupid proverb:

"It’s difficult not to marvel at how much time is saved getting things
running in both *IE* and *Firefox* with jQuery."

Where is Chrome?


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Wait, i was wrong, but not at all. It really mentions inside the book chrome,
> but it didn't mention it in the part "WHAT JQUERY IS GOOD AT" with this stupid proverb:
> 
> "It’s difficult not to marvel at how much time is saved getting things
> ...



Or Safari or Opera or Lynx or Konqueror. That is not uncommon at all, it'd be a bitch to write out every single browser out there. I have XHTML/PHP books that only mentions FF and IE as well. 's nothing to worry about.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok, but chrome is the fastest from benches made all around the world


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ok, but chrome is the fastest from benches made all around the world



So?


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 12, 2012)

So it sounds weird for picking IE and Firefox


----------

